# 1985 Lowe Sprite 15'



## ilinimud (Oct 26, 2008)

Hello everyone, 

This is my first post, but i have been reading the site for a while. I was going to fix up my own boat, but i found this one online. I called the guy and he said that it has a 42" beam, and it looks pretty skinny in the pic to me. Do any of you have opinions on the Lowe Sprite?

Any help or comments are appreciated. Here is the link to the boat: https://stlouis.craigslist.org/boa/892390642.html


----------



## ben2go (Oct 26, 2008)

That's a nice boat and good size.It looks narrow because of the way the interior is done.I'd buy it for that price and fish everyday,without worrying about missing a day from work to make the payment.


----------



## bassboy1 (Oct 26, 2008)

Two of my resources (only two I bothered checking) say it has a 57 inch beam. I would think that would have a 36 inch bottom width, and while lots of folks have those, and deck those, I wouldn't have anything with less than 42. But, for a crappie style boat with the layout shown, without high decks, a 36 inch bottom will do alright. Don't expect much speed with that 6 horse though. Maybe 4 mph. I wouldn't put anything less than a 20 on that unless I was in hp restricted lakes.


----------



## phased (Oct 26, 2008)

:WELCOME: aboard. Looks like a nice rig for the price to me.


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 26, 2008)

Welcome Aboard! 8)


----------



## Zum (Oct 26, 2008)

Welcome aboard.
Looks like it was well kept or just redone.Thats an interesting seat mount in the bow.If the size beam is an issue,bring a tape and use it as a negotiating tool.


----------



## ilinimud (Oct 26, 2008)

Wow! Thanks for all the quick replies! I think it is a good price as well. Everything on the trailer is new as well. Bearings, carpet, hand winch, jack, rollers, and an extra set of wheels and tires.

I think the livewell looks a little small as well, but it is the best boat i have found for the price so far...


----------



## dedawg1149 (Oct 27, 2008)

welcome nice price on theboat =D>


----------



## ilinimud (Oct 28, 2008)

I am going to look at this boat tommorow. Iam going to take pics since me and my dad are going half and half on it. I will try to post the pics here when i get back, and look forward to getting feedback from you guys.

Oh yeah, anything in particular i should look for?


----------



## Zum (Oct 28, 2008)

Ask questions...lots.
General appearance of the boat,ask about leaks,check wood(transom).
Lots of questions about the motor.
Again general appearance,,if it's been sunk,,some people say if it got to hot the paint will be flaking off the motor,it will do that to if run in salt water, alot.Ask about maintance,water impellor changing,lower unit oil,tune up,etc.

If he could start it or even better take you guys on a test ride.

I'm not sure how far you want to go into this but a compression check is nice so is draining some lower unit oil to see if any water has got into there(milky).
It's nice talking to people in person,you can get a good vibe of them.
Good luck and hardly ever pay full price.


----------



## ky.jonboatfisher (Oct 30, 2008)

:WELCOME: aboard Great looking boat. :fishing:


----------



## ilinimud (Oct 31, 2008)

Well i went and picked up the boat yesterday. I dont think i could have gotten a better deal for 950 bucks. The titles to the boat and trailer may say 1986, but they have beeen redone like brand new. Everything on this trailer is brand new, and the boat is SWEET! Just what i was looking for. Also, he told me it was a 1985, but it is a 1986 which is great because from 85 to 86 they made it 3" wider! (from 57" at widest point, to 60")

I am charging the batteries to the camera now, but i feel like sharing some pics with all of you, so they will be up soon. Thanks for all the suggestions and comments given in this post.


----------



## ilinimud (Oct 31, 2008)

Here are the pics!


----------



## ilinimud (Oct 31, 2008)

More! What do you think??


----------



## dedawg1149 (Oct 31, 2008)

nice boat congrats =D>


----------



## Zum (Oct 31, 2008)

Congradualtions on your purchase.
Doesn't look to be a scratch on it.


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 1, 2008)

Dang, you got a heck of a deal there! Nice rig! 8)


----------



## Popeye (Nov 1, 2008)

Oh that'll never do. Water spots on the hull, dirty throttle handle on th emotor and just look at that oar! Bring it over and I'll get rid of it for you. :lol: 

Just kidding. Looks like you got one heck of a deal.


----------



## ilinimud (Nov 1, 2008)

LoL...well actually that isnt the motor that came with it. It is my dads that he uses to boat into the oil field when the land floods, hence the dirt. The motor that came with it has a broken, what i think is a rewind starter assembly....the thing the rope wraps around inside....is that the correct name? I need to order a new one.


----------



## Popeye (Nov 1, 2008)

Recoil assembly is what I've always called them.

ilinimud. Is that Illini as in Illinois? Where are you from?


----------



## ilinimud (Nov 1, 2008)

Yeah, i live in Crossville, IL which is Southeastern IL. Right on the IL/IN border off of I-64.


----------



## Popeye (Nov 1, 2008)

I know right where that is. Just drove to our Corporate Offices in Evansville, In (Newburgh actually) and went 57-64-164. I'm just north of Chicago by about 40 miles on the lake front.


----------



## ilinimud (Nov 2, 2008)

Wow, thats a long trip. Evansville is a nice town. They need a Cabelas, or Bass Pro, all they have is a Gander Mtn.


----------



## ilinimud (Jan 2, 2009)

Ok everyone i have a stupid question about my boat. My uncle is wanting to buy my 6 horse motor, and i am wanting a 25 hp. A guy i work with used to work on boats and motors and has found a guy with a 35 hp motor he is pretty much wanting to give away for 150 bucks. He hasnt went to look at it yet, but i told him no because my Lowe is rated for a 25 horse motor.

Stupid question time: What would be the consequences of putting the bigger motor on it. Is it just a weight problem? Have any of you ever put a motor bigger than what it is rated for on your boat? Just wondering because if it runs good and the guy just wants to get it out of the way, it sounds too good to pass up. But i dont want to sink or something.

Also, is it illegal to have a bigger motor on it? If they stop me on the water will they check the tag on my boat against my motor size?

By the way, i have posted pics of my boat a page back. Maybe that will help......


----------



## ilinimud (Jan 2, 2009)

Well i answered one question for myself. 

It is illegal:
* Overloading or Overpowering (625 ILCS 45/5-4 and 45/5-6) is operating a vessel that has been loaded beyond the recommended carrying capacity or powered beyond the horsepower limits shown on the capacity plate installed by the vessel manufacturer. *

Stupid Illinois ](*,)


----------



## Jim (Jan 2, 2009)

ilinimud said:


> Well i answered one question for myself.
> 
> It is illegal:
> * Overloading or Overpowering (625 ILCS 45/5-4 and 45/5-6) is operating a vessel that has been loaded beyond the recommended carrying capacity or powered beyond the horsepower limits shown on the capacity plate installed by the vessel manufacturer. *
> ...



People have done it, But I would stick to the max recommended myself. Even though the deal is for a bigger motor....Always happens that way.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Jan 2, 2009)

Buy the bigger motor, tune it up, sell it on ebay for more $$, get a good 25hp.


----------



## ilinimud (Jan 3, 2009)

I would definately do that if i had ever worked out outboard, but i have never touched one other than to start it. I guess it would give me a chance to learn though.


----------



## ben2go (Jan 3, 2009)

If you're ever get ramp checked they could ban you from the lake and/or fine you.If you're caught on the lake the penalties are the same.Wardens are usually keen to motor sizes and if it looks big they'll check you out.I agree with the idea of buy,fix, and resale.Then search for a 25HP.


----------

